# Buying my first handgun



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a question. I have heard that recently something passed where the store am can do the permit now. Is this true or do I still have to go to the cop shop???


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Unless you have a CPL you have to go get a purchase permit.

Here, hold my beer and watch this....


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

If buying from an FFL you do not need a purchase permit.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

FISHMANMARK said:


> If buying from an FFL you do not need a purchase permit.




IF it is a private sale you will need a PP unless you have a CPL. Commercial sale, no PP. It's just like buying a long gun now, commercially.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Billy Crites said:


> Unless you have a CPL you have to go get a purchase permit.
> 
> Here, hold my beer and watch this....


 Wrong... 

If from FFL then you need nothing prior, just as others have stated, law was signed on Decemeber 18th.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

Easier than ever...show up, background check, cash credit and carry....


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

I was told by a large local gun shop the law changed again tuesday 1-15-13 at 2:30 for some types of dealers. This dealer is considered a manufacturer and can no longer do the background checks, therefore I would need a pp to buy from them, but not others! I guess the best bet would be to call the shop you plan to shop at and find out how the rule applies to them.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

02outlaw said:


> I was told by a large local gun shop the law changed again tuesday 1-15-13 at 2:30 for some types of dealers. This dealer is considered a manufacturer and can no longer do the background checks, therefore I would need a pp to buy from them, but not others! I guess the best bet would be to call the shop you plan to shop at and find out how the rule applies to them.


Legislative citation please?

A "manufacturer" is an 07 FFL... A purely retail establishment is an 01 FFL. In a nutshell anyhow.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

The only info I have is from the salesman, and I see no reason for him to make it up. The shop was Duncan's in Bay city, they are closed today, but maybe I will call tomorrow and see if I get the same answer.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess they aren't type 001

http://miafr.com/2013/01/17/important-miafr-notice-regarding-michigan-public-act-377/


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

In case anyone is still following this, I talked to another person from 
Duncan's today and they are a ffl 007 meaning I would need to bring a pp to buy from them currently. The man I talked with said they are working on the wording that only included the 001 dealers, but as of now they can't do the pp on site.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Well don't I feel like the office idiot here!!! I must have missed this entire law go thru. Does anyone out there is an available list of FFL1 dealers? I imagine that is not public knowledge though. Just makes it a little easier to get my handgun now rather than wait in line with all of the Window Lickers at the Sheriff Office to get a PP!


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

MallardMaster said:


> Well don't I feel like the office idiot here!!! I must have missed this entire law go thru. Does anyone out there is an available list of FFL1 dealers? I imagine that is not public knowledge though. Just makes it a little easier to get my handgun now rather than wait in line with all of the Window Lickers at the Sheriff Office to get a PP!


I just found this it may be what your looking for...
http://www.atf.gov/about/foia/ffl-list.html


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

MallardMaster said:


> Does anyone out there is an available list of FFL1 dealers? Just makes it a little easier to get my handgun now rather than wait in line with all of the Window Lickers at the Sheriff Office to get a PP!


 http://www.gunbroker.com/FFL/SearchForFFL.aspx?st=Zip%20Code&sv=49464

Why would you think it takes an FFL 01 to purchase a handgun????


----------

